# Review Viên uống trắng da DHC Nhật Bản có tốt không? Tác dụng, giá bán



## emme (21/10/21)

*Viên uống trắng da DHC Nhật Bản* đang là 1 trong các item làm đẹp chăm sóc làn da được các chị em yêu thích hiện nay. Sản phẩm này được quảng bá là giúp nàng dưỡng trắng da từ sâu bên trong, được quan tâm rất nhiều trong các group làm đẹp
Vậy viên uống DHC trắng da này là gì? có tác dụng gì? thực hư hiệu quả trắng da ra sao? Hãy cùng Hebemart.vn khám phá bài review viên uống trắng da DHC Nhật Bản giúp bạn hiểu rõ các thông tin cần thiết cũng như các lưu ý quan trọng khi sử dụng viên uống trắng da DHC đang rất được yêu thích này.
*1. Viên uống trắng da DHC là gì?*
*Viên uống trắng da DHC* Nhật Bản có tên gọi là DHC Adlay Extract, là thực phẩm chức năng làm đẹp đến từ thương hiệu DHC Nhật Bản. Các tên gọi khác như viên sáng da DHC, DHC Coix, thực phẩm trắng da DHC Adlay Extract với thành phần chiết xuất hạt ý dĩ Coix, giúp hỗ trợ dưỡng trắng làn da, ức chế quá trình sản sinh hắc tố melanin gây sạm đen da, giúp làn da sáng mịn hồng hào.

Viên trắng da DHC là dòng sản phẩm thuộc nhóm thực phẩm chức năng được nghiên cứu và phát triển bởi hãng DHC - thương hiệu mỹ phẩm và làm đẹp, chăm sóc sức khỏe hàng đầu Nhật Bản.




Hiện nay viên uống trắng da DHC được bán với các quy cách đóng gói:
- Gói 20 ngày có 20 viên
- Gói 30 ngày có 30 viên
- Gói 60 ngày có 60 viên

Viên uống trắng da DHC Nhật Bản là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp hỗ trợ, 1 trong các *viên uống trắng da* được rất nhiều người nhắc đến nhiều trong thời gian gần đây bằng những lời ca ngợi có cánh về khả năng dưỡng trắng thần thánh. Vậy nên, sản phẩm được xem như vị cứu tinh giúp những chị em có làm da nâu bánh mật sớm sở hữu làn da trắng sáng như bạch tuyết và không còn nỗi lo về làn da kém tươi.

*2. Thành phần của viên uống trắng da Nhật Bản DHC*
Thành phần chính trong mỗi viên uống sáng da DHC gồm:

Chiết xuất hạt Coix ý dĩ Organic cô đặc hàm lượng lên tới 170mg. Hạt Coix được xem là "viên ngọc lúa mạch" được trồng nhiều ở khu vực Đông Dương. Bột ý dĩ có chứa nhiều các acid amin, glutamic acid, vitamin A, B1, B6,...
Các loại dầu thực vật chứa vitamin E lên tới 90%: dầu đậu nành, dầu cải, dầu ngô, dầu hướng dương và dầu bông.
Phụ liệu chiết xuất từ tự nhiên an toàn cho làn da như: dầu olive, sáp ong, Ester glycerin acid béo, Gelatin, Glycerin vừa đủ 1 viên.
Chiết xuất lúa mạch, sáp ong, bột ngọc trai.

*3. Viên uống trắng da DHC có tác dụng gì?*
Với các thành phần tự nhiên an toàn, viên trắng da DHC đem tới những lợi ích tuyệt vời cho làn da:
Cung cấp nhiều dưỡng chất cho da, dưỡng da trắng sáng mịn màng, rạng rỡ.
Tăng cường đề kháng cho da, duy trì sức khỏe của da, bảo vệ da trước tác nhân có hại từ môi trường bên ngoài.
Làm sáng bề mặt da, hỗ trợ ức chế quá trình sản sinh melanin trên da.
Tăng cường dưỡng ẩm cho da, duy trì làn da mềm mại, căng mướt. Bên cạnh khả năng dưỡng trắng, viên uống DHC Coix còn dưỡng da mềm, làm căng da.
Hỗ trợ chống lão hóa da.
*4. Cách sử dụng viên uống trắng da DHC*
Theo hướng dẫn sử dụng từ DHC Nhật Bản, bạn uống 1 viên/ ngày cùng với nước hoặc nước ấm là đủ trước khi đi ngủ.

Chú ý tuyệt đối không nên tự ý tăng liều lượng tránh gây tác hại không mong muốn cho sức khỏe.


----------



## Đinh Thùy (26/10/21)

Mình thấy giờ nhiều người sử dụng viên uống trắng da này lắm.


----------

